# Canaberry - Does anyone know this brand?



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/3/20)

Earlier this year while SWAMBO was in Cape Town, she brought back a CBD juice for me as a gift. SWAMBO, although having a heart of gold and a rolling pin of granite, is not very clued up about vaping. 
She said she bought it at a vape store, but to her, any place that sells vaping related items is a "vape store". Does any Forumites have info on this brand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/20)

Never heard of it, nor the manufacturer, but then I don't vape CBD. What is concerning though is that no information comes up on Google.

I suppose she wouldn't know the name of the shop, or where it is? Perhaps a cash slip if she paid cash, or business name on a credit card statement?


----------



## Resistance (21/3/20)

https://www.hey-bud.co.za/products/cannaberry-cbd-tincture-10ml-300mg
Don't know them bro. But this is a site that might have some info.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

